# Cashmere



## Yob (23/7/14)

Hmmm... yet another I need to look into further from the descriptors...

Hopunion page

and further from Brynildson..

Cashmere was the first new hop to be introduced. Released by Washington State University in 2013, this hop is a direct daughter of Cascade. Though closely related to Cascade it has many unique flavor and aroma characteristics. Brynildson said “I get coconut on the rub, I don’t find coconut in hops very often.” Its aroma is described as having strong melon, fruity (lemon, lime peel, pineapple), coconut, and spicy notes. Cashmere contains more alpha acid than Cascade, twice as much humulene, and no farnesene. The beer was nice and smooth and had a wonderful nose and aftertaste. This will be a hop to watch for as production ramps up. There is very limited availability right now.

Yum...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/7/14)

Excellent.

Sounds like you could chuck it on Galaxy and making a Pina Colada Ale.

The interesting thing will be how 'sharp' or 'soft' the flavour profile is. The one criticism I had about Mosaic was that it was so soft, that it needed a 'sharper' hop (a bit like balancing sweet and sour) to really bring out the best (Cascade, Citra and the like).


----------

